# Tell me where you got your pretty pretty wet bags please!



## discoclare

Save me googling and coming up with Monkey Foot time and time again please! Nothing wrong with MonkeyFoot but I want to see what else is out there too (maybe WAHMs etc):thumbup:. Requirements:

- Must be zippered
- Must have a loop thingy to hang on Arianna's hook in nursery
- Should hold 4-5 nappies 
- MUST COME IN PRETTY PATTERNS! Nothing plain thank you!

......tell me all your secrets!:shhh:


----------



## binxyboo

I have a couple of Fizzy Bob wet bags https://www.facebook.com/fizzybobs
I have a Large, which holds about 4-5 nappies and an XL which holds about 15-16 nappies.
Both zip up, both have a loop handle, and both are stunning (one is VHC caterpillars and one is VHC food). She has loads of gorgeous materials to choose from.
I also have a pretty Greenkids wetbag bought from ebay. It zips and holds 4-5 nappies, but doesn't have a loop handle.

I need to buy another XL bag and get rid of my bucket.

These are my wetbags so far!!

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/222842_10150156226336455_646376454_6800158_7811231_n.jpg


----------



## mandarhino

I have heard good things about this WAHM - Leslie's Boutique.
https://www.funkymonkeypants.com/wetbags.html

Never tried one myself as am a monkeyfoot obsessive. 

Or I really like the look of this one
https://www.babybumboutique.co.uk/e...ries/Accessories1/Accessories_by_type/Wetbags

It looks like they have a loop for hanging but I'm not 100%.


----------



## NuKe

omg i just looked at the fizzybobs fb page and the dino hoods ARE AMAZING!!!


----------



## binxyboo

NuKe said:


> omg i just looked at the fizzybobs fb page and the dino hoods ARE AMAZING!!!

Yeah - I want a dino hood for Daniel when he is a bit bigger


----------



## NuKe

i think im gonna send poppy's hoodie to them to get dinofied!!


----------



## amandag

Hi,
Yes the Baby By Danish ones have a loop for hanging!! 
Amanda x


----------



## SBB

This one is STUNNING! I love it! 

https://www.etsy.com/listing/58466646/large-wet-bag-in-juicy-jungle-with-snap

x x x


----------



## flubdub

SBB said:


> This one is STUNNING! I love it!
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/58466646/large-wet-bag-in-juicy-jungle-with-snap
> 
> x x x

Oh
My
God.



SBB, would you mind if I blocked you? :ignore:


----------



## flubdub

binxyboo said:


> I have a couple of Fizzy Bob wet bags https://www.facebook.com/fizzybobs
> I have a Large, which holds about 4-5 nappies and an XL which holds about 15-16 nappies.
> Both zip up, both have a loop handle, and both are stunning (one is VHC caterpillars and one is VHC food). She has loads of gorgeous materials to choose from.
> I also have a pretty Greenkids wetbag bought from ebay. It zips and holds 4-5 nappies, but doesn't have a loop handle.
> 
> I need to buy another XL bag and get rid of my bucket.
> 
> These are my wetbags so far!!
> 
> https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/222842_10150156226336455_646376454_6800158_7811231_n.jpg

How much were the fizzybobs wetbags? I cant find them on her site :dohh: but am dying for a VHC one. The food one is fab!


----------



## binxyboo

flubdub said:


> SBB said:
> 
> 
> This one is STUNNING! I love it!
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/58466646/large-wet-bag-in-juicy-jungle-with-snap
> 
> x x x
> 
> Oh
> My
> God.
> 
> 
> 
> SBB, would you mind if I blocked you? :ignore:Click to expand...

Its ok Flubdub - I think I also need to put her on ignore too!! :winkwink:


----------



## SBB

:cry: am I being cut out? :sad2:


----------



## flubdub

SBB said:


> :cry: am I being cut out? :sad2:

:haha: Would _I_?
You have all the links to the prettiest nappies!


----------



## SBB

:happydance:

x x x


----------



## binxyboo

flubdub said:


> :haha: Would _I_?
> You have all the links to the prettiest nappies!

Who are you talking to flubdub?? :winkwink:


----------



## flubdub

:rofl:


----------



## kawaiigirl

Yep all the ones from Etsy are amazing, I was looking at them the other day! And from Amandas store! Please, this cannot be another thread about lovely things, I cant take any more.....


----------



## flubdub

. :huh: Apparently I have lost the ability to use bnb properly and totally messed up this post!

in fact, just ignore me :blush:


----------



## mandarhino

I have an X Large Monkeyfoot in that pattern. It is lovely.


----------



## Eala

Well, I really like the Cushie Tushie ones (C&C sell them) :blush: They come with a little bag which snaps on to the main bag, which I use for my clean wipes. They are minky, and come in lovely patterns like ladybird print and giraffe. At around £13, they're a good price too ;)


----------



## flubdub

Eala said:


> Well, I really like the Cushie Tushie ones (C&C sell them) :blush: *They come with a little bag which snaps on to the main bag, which I use for my clean wipes*. They are minky, and come in lovely patterns like ladybird print and giraffe. At around £13, they're a good price too ;)

Ooh good idea!


----------



## discoclare

SBB said:


> This one is STUNNING! I love it!
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/58466646/large-wet-bag-in-juicy-jungle-with-snap
> 
> x x x

Doh forgot about looking on etsy again!:wacko:


----------



## discoclare

flubdub said:


> How much were the fizzybobs wetbags? I cant find them on her site :dohh: but am dying for a VHC one. The food one is fab!

The large are 13 pounds inc P and P (12" x 14") and the x large are 16 pounds (18" x 20"). There is small and medium too but I didn't note the price as I need bigger.


----------



## discoclare

Brilliant suggestions guys. Thanks, so much to look at now.


----------



## binxyboo

flubdub said:


> binxyboo said:
> 
> 
> I have a couple of Fizzy Bob wet bags https://www.facebook.com/fizzybobs
> I have a Large, which holds about 4-5 nappies and an XL which holds about 15-16 nappies.
> Both zip up, both have a loop handle, and both are stunning (one is VHC caterpillars and one is VHC food). She has loads of gorgeous materials to choose from.
> I also have a pretty Greenkids wetbag bought from ebay. It zips and holds 4-5 nappies, but doesn't have a loop handle.
> 
> I need to buy another XL bag and get rid of my bucket.
> 
> These are my wetbags so far!!
> 
> https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/222842_10150156226336455_646376454_6800158_7811231_n.jpg
> 
> How much were the fizzybobs wetbags? I cant find them on her site :dohh: but am dying for a VHC one. The food one is fab!Click to expand...

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/165382_138194176240681_106429852750447_253885_6054471_n.jpg


----------



## celine

Eala said:


> Well, I really like the Cushie Tushie ones (C&C sell them) :blush: They come with a little bag which snaps on to the main bag, which I use for my clean wipes. They are minky, and come in lovely patterns like ladybird print and giraffe. At around £13, they're a good price too ;)

I was going to say the very same :) we have the angel dots one and i LOVE it :)


----------



## flubdub

I neeeeeeed a VHC wetbag!

How long was the waiting time? x


----------



## binxyboo

flubdub said:


> I neeeeeeed a VHC wetbag!
> 
> How long was the waiting time? x

Not that long. A couple of weeks maybe?


----------



## Tegans Mama

I don't have a wetbag! Need to buy one for when T starts nursery.. :D


----------



## flubdub

Theres 30% off bambooty wetbags on C&C :)


----------



## Janidog

SBB said:


> This one is STUNNING! I love it!
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/58466646/large-wet-bag-in-juicy-jungle-with-snap
> 
> x x x

Wow thats beautiful :flower:


----------



## flubdub

SBB said:


> This one is STUNNING! I love it!
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/58466646/large-wet-bag-in-juicy-jungle-with-snap
> 
> x x x

I have just found baby wipesw in that material! 
I shouldnt, but i want to.

https://www.milliesnappies.co.uk/product.php?id_product=937


----------



## Lover

I got a Cushie Tushie one in giraffe print, it's so gorgeous I love it! I just ordered a cow print one from Tiny Nippers too, it was only £3.99 and it has two sections - one for wet stuff and one for dry stuff. It fits in 4-6 nappies, has two zip openings and a handle!


----------



## SBB

flubdub said:


> SBB said:
> 
> 
> This one is STUNNING! I love it!
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/58466646/large-wet-bag-in-juicy-jungle-with-snap
> 
> x x x
> 
> I have just found baby wipesw in that material!
> I shouldnt, but i want to.
> 
> https://www.milliesnappies.co.uk/product.php?id_product=937Click to expand...

I want them so bad! OH would probably leave me, but I don't think I mind, i think i love the wipes more than him :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## flubdub

SBB said:


> flubdub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBB said:
> 
> 
> This one is STUNNING! I love it!
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/58466646/large-wet-bag-in-juicy-jungle-with-snap
> 
> x x x
> 
> I have just found baby wipesw in that material!
> I shouldnt, but i want to.
> 
> https://www.milliesnappies.co.uk/product.php?id_product=937Click to expand...
> 
> I want them so bad! OH would probably leave me, but I don't think I mind, i think i love the wipes more than him :rofl:
> 
> X x xClick to expand...

:rofl: £6.50 for 4 is shocking though!


----------



## kawaiigirl

OMG

https://www.etsy.com/listing/666652...iapers&ga_page=2&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=


----------



## flubdub

kawaiigirl said:


> OMG
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/666652...iapers&ga_page=2&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=

That brown hedgehog, just to the right of the label, looks dead to me. It looks like its been strangled and its tongue is hanging out.
Do you still want the bag? :rofl:

I thought you'd have gone for the Bambooty Owl one?


----------



## discoclare

kawaiigirl said:


> OMG
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/666652...iapers&ga_page=2&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=

mmmmm. Etsy at it again. I've spent about 2 hours this evening leering at wet bags.


----------



## kawaiigirl

flubdub said:


> kawaiigirl said:
> 
> 
> OMG
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/666652...iapers&ga_page=2&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=
> 
> That brown hedgehog, just to the left of the label, looks dead to me. It looks like its been strangled and its tongue is hanging out.
> Do you still want the bag? :rofl:
> 
> I thought you'd have gone for the Bambooty Owl one?Click to expand...

OMG I almost nearly wet myself! You've put me off it now :wacko:
I couldn't find the bambooty owl in stock anywhere :nope:


----------



## SBB

I love it! Slightly put off by the dead one :haha:

Think this needs to be moved to the pretty nappy support thread! 

X x x


----------



## flubdub

kawaiigirl said:


> flubdub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kawaiigirl said:
> 
> 
> OMG
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/666652...iapers&ga_page=2&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=
> 
> That brown hedgehog, just to the left of the label, looks dead to me. It looks like its been strangled and its tongue is hanging out.
> Do you still want the bag? :rofl:
> 
> I thought you'd have gone for the Bambooty Owl one?Click to expand...
> 
> OMG I almost nearly wet myself! You've put me off it now :wacko:
> I couldn't find the bambooty owl in stock anywhere :nope:Click to expand...

I meant the one to the RIGHT of the label! :dohh:


----------



## flubdub

https://babybenatural.com.au/products-page/baby-girl/bambooty-print-wet-bags/
They have the Hooty Tooty one here. Its australian, but I just looked, and converted to pounds, _including_ delivery to the UK, it comes to £20.
Depends how much you want it :haha:


----------



## flubdub

Ahhhh this is killing me!!
https://www.etsy.com/listing/50576678/wet-bag-metro-market-cherries?image_id=155229853


----------



## kawaiigirl

flubdub said:


> https://babybenatural.com.au/products-page/baby-girl/bambooty-print-wet-bags/
> They have the Hooty Tooty one here. Its australian, but I just looked, and converted to pounds, _including_ delivery to the UK, it comes to £20.
> Depends how much you want it :haha:

STOP!!!!! I cannot take any more :haha:


----------



## flubdub

SBB said:


> I love it!* Slightly put off by the dead one* :haha:
> 
> Think this needs to be moved to the pretty nappy support thread!
> 
> X x x

:rofl:
Yeah, who wants a wet bag with dead hedgehogs on it?! :wacko:

https://www.kingdomfluff.co.uk/cart/monkey-foot-wetbag-p-450.php
^Very much alive owls :thumbup:

I really want that cherry one :(


----------



## SBB

I've got a large hooty booty, I'll sell it for £20 :rofl:
They come up on cnt for about £10 often... 

Post a wanted ad in the selling section :D 

X x x


----------



## SBB

:blush: slightly confused and thought we were in the pretty nappy thread. You're talking about wet bag hooty booty! 

Love that kingdom fluff one! 

X x x


----------



## kawaiigirl

Ahhhhhh

https://www.etsy.com/listing/66825443/wet-bag-hooty-hoot-owls-waterproof-eco

OMG we dont even know what threads we are on now! :wacko: We are drunk on fluff! :haha:


----------



## flubdub

:rofl: All _three_ of us thought we were on the other thread!! :rofl: Appologies OP for the spamming of your thread with loads of links!!




kawaiigirl said:


> Ahhhhhh
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/66825443/wet-bag-hooty-hoot-owls-waterproof-eco
> 
> OMG we dont even know what threads we are on now! :wacko: We are drunk on fluff! :haha:

O
M
G


I keep looking at wetbags and thinking, "Yeah I like it, but it isnt *the* one." But that^ is THE one! I will be ordering it tomorrow! (If I can figure etsy out - it looks complicated :wacko:)


----------



## flubdub

I just bought it. That didnt take long did it! :dohh:


----------



## SBB

:rofl:

it's lovely though!! 

X x x


----------



## kawaiigirl

Oh very good!! Jealous! Etsys great and super easy to use :wacko:


----------



## SBB

I sell a couple of bits on etsy :) 

X x x


----------



## amandag

Hehe, do I dare tell you all that we have the hedgehog ones at BBB, and matching changing mat clutch bags. Just not got around to uploading to the site - oops!!


----------



## amandag

oh, and BBB have also reduced postage costs after feedback of some of you on here!


----------



## Janidog

amandag said:


> oh, and BBB have also reduced postage costs after feedback of some of you on here!

What's BBB?


----------



## flubdub

Janidog said:


> amandag said:
> 
> 
> oh, and BBB have also reduced postage costs after feedback of some of you on here!
> 
> What's BBB?Click to expand...

Baby Bum Boutique Their nappies are beautiful :)


----------



## AFC84

Luxury Moon have some gorgeous ones here :)


----------



## Janidog

Ok so my shopping list is getting bigger and bigger everyday and now you add the ones from Luxury Moon - damn you :rofl:


----------



## Janidog

I have now bought 

https://thepatacakebaby.com/images/JuicyJungleWetBagHandle.JPG

https://thepatacakebaby.com/images/PacifierClips500.jpg

https://thepatacakebaby.com/images/Juicy_Jungle_Washcloth_Set1.JPG Wash cloths

https://thepatacakebaby.com/images/1_ab49_periwinkle_paradisegarden_sml.gif Wipes 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## kawaiigirl

Oh lovely!! What are the we clips? For dummys?


----------



## Janidog

kawaiigirl said:


> Oh lovely!! What are the we clips? For dummys?

Yeah they are for the dummies, i just couldn't resist


----------



## flubdub

I LOVE them!! Shame my LO wont take dummies despite my various attempts! :haha:


----------



## kawaiigirl

I don't use a dummy either but they are so cute! Could maybe use them to hold a we teething ring or something?


----------



## discoclare

I use my dummy clip to secure Sophie the Giraffe to things. If you have a Sophie you can use it for that. I do use dummies sometimes but don't use a clip for them because my DD would have it in her mouth permanently if it was attached to her!


----------



## henny

Janidog said:


> I have now bought
> 
> https://thepatacakebaby.com/images/JuicyJungleWetBagHandle.JPG
> 
> https://thepatacakebaby.com/images/PacifierClips500.jpg
> 
> https://thepatacakebaby.com/images/Juicy_Jungle_Washcloth_Set1.JPG Wash cloths
> 
> https://thepatacakebaby.com/images/1_ab49_periwinkle_paradisegarden_sml.gif Wipes
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

they are all gorgeous, I want them :hissy: I might have to turn :ninja: and get them when i see you next ;)


----------



## Janidog

henny said:


> Janidog said:
> 
> 
> I have now bought
> 
> https://thepatacakebaby.com/images/JuicyJungleWetBagHandle.JPG
> 
> https://thepatacakebaby.com/images/PacifierClips500.jpg
> 
> https://thepatacakebaby.com/images/Juicy_Jungle_Washcloth_Set1.JPG Wash cloths
> 
> https://thepatacakebaby.com/images/1_ab49_periwinkle_paradisegarden_sml.gif Wipes
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> they are all gorgeous, I want them :hissy: I might have to turn :ninja: and get them when i see you next ;)Click to expand...

For an additional $4.00 they add pockets to the wet bag, so it becomes a wet/dry bag :shhh: 

I let you borrow them for a fee :haha:


----------



## AFC84

Janidog said:


> Ok so my shopping list is getting bigger and bigger everyday and now you add the ones from Luxury Moon - damn you :rofl:

:rofl: Sorry! I went to get ONE CSP, ended up with 5....ooops, couldn't resist! :dohh:


----------



## Elphaba

I have this cushie tushie wetbag although it's in a ladybird print (same as the angel dots but black spots on red) https://www.cheeksandcherries.co.uk/acatalog/Cushie_Tushie_WetBag.html

I love it. The main section holds 4-5 nappies and the snap on bit can either be used for your wipes or I pop mine off and use it loads for just one nappy - great if we're just out for a few hours when only one bum change is likely.


----------



## andieb1972

Really need to STOP late night forum reading...was looking for a wetbag but now HAVE to have a dino hoodie for my 2 yo DD because she would love is soooo much. And we are the eco-family who rarely buy anything new!!! Thanks for posting...I am smiling from ear to ear (and wondering if they do adult sizes ;O)


----------

